# Okay Here Goes...2010 Goals



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Okay lets see them 2010 soft water fish'n goals. 

For us leading off not in any order...just as it came to my fingers....

No problems with das boat (is that a goal...well for us yes)

Fish'n partner scoring on a TM over 40"...last year stuck on 39"

Of course catch'n a PV TM C&R record for the state

Taking Dubob and Alais on a PV TM fish'n trip...it's going to happen TRUST ME!!! Great kind folks.

Winning a double bet from rick_rudder...

A trip to Starvation and Boysen to score on some 'Eye's' besides Willard...

Writing another article for a Musky magazine hoping they publish it...

Cooling my heals with ignorant rec boaters (I get the evil eye and/or glare and chastizing when I chuck a nice size lure out at a rec boater way to close)...is that even a goal...hmmmm

So that's our goals...and whats yours???

:wink: :wink:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Catch a 50" tiger(yeah right, are there any left? Stuck on 46")
Connect with a rec "boater" using my 5oz bulldog hehehe
Catch a 6# koke.
Figure out the big trout at Causey.
Catch a cat over 12#.
That's pretty much it.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

My main goal for this year is just to fish _more_ than I did last year.

I also plan on hitting some new waters I've never been to.

I would love to catch a tiger musky of ANY size. Never caught one so maybe this will be the year for that...


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

In no particular order,
-Tiger musky of any length
-Pike of any length
-10 lb walleye or 30+ inches
-Walleyes on the fly 
-Pike and tigers on the fly I will start trying, if I end up getting one on hardware first.
-Get my boat ready to go, Redo all the wood and carpet interior and get fuel lines for outboard re-done.... Oh and also apply for lost title...... I have been procrastinating on this one for 3 years.
Make it to Powell at least two times this year. Once this spring and again this fall.

I could go on for a while but that is some of the ones I can think of right now..... oh and one more thing but it is not fishing related... Shoot a dang bull elk this year!!!!!!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

36''+ TM on my 8 weight.... thats it


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Catch 500 lbs. of brook trout.......in less than 200 fish...... in Utah.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Catch 500 lbs. of brook trout.......in less than 200 fish...... in Utah.


 :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Five Pound Brook Trout... thats it.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

is that in utah nor-tah?, 
brookieguy1 with the good water year, there just might be a chance of 200 hundred 3 lb brookies.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

7 lb male tiger trout for the wall 
At least one MAC over 10lbs they have been eluding me for some time now 
Minimum of 3 trips to the boulders 
Explore at least two new waters this year
Dust of the fly rods and throw some meat this year
Take some good buddies of mine up and show them the Yellowstone Park I love



That is about it... Expecting a baby in the fall so will be staying closer to home in sept/oct this year..


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Take my brother to a spot I found for brooks. They aren't big, but the hike is beautiful and the fish eat flies like a kid with a bag of M&M's.

Hike into the tributaries (instead of using the boat to get there) of some of my favorite resovoirs and stay the night. Eat at least one meal of native cutthroats while I'm there.

Fish more with the kids, even if it is local fisheries.

Thats about it.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Brookie said:


> is that in utah nor-tah?,
> brookieguy1 with the good water year, there just might be a chance of 200 hundred 3 lb brookies.


Oh how I hope!!! Problem is, and I'm sure you're aware of it, is the irony of what happens sometimes to create a good water year. We always seam to get it after a poor water season and the extra snow and heavy winter create what we usually hate on our better brookie lakes.....winterkill. Hopefully it will be minimal. Water down south is always good though and I look forward to a good brook trout season.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Brookie said:


> is that in utah nor-tah?,
> brookieguy1 with the good water year, there just might be a chance of 200 hundred 3 lb brookies.


Yes sir... what do you think?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Brookie said:
> 
> 
> > is that in utah nor-tah?,
> ...


Good news is the last two years have been pretty good water years too. And some winterkill is a good thing. I got a few tricks up my sleave and some young legs to explore that mountain. I gots faith.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> brookieguy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Brookie said:
> ...


Oh ya, WE do have tricks up our sleeve! My legs aren't young but you know the skinny things are tough as nails! It's on! Let's both go for 6 pounders instead.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Its on Dave!! I just hope I can keep up with you!


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Winter kills would give us a chance at some 5lbers, Especially this year I have high hopes from last year, I hope that water levels will be back to a normal depth this year it has been down for at least 3 years. 
I'm looking forward to a good brook trout season as well, its not the walking that is the problem, it's the getting off of work or being able to afford to get off of work, that is the problem.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Brookie said:


> Winter kills would give us a chance at some 5lbers, Especially this year I have high hopes from last year, I hope that water levels will be back to a normal depth this year it has been down for at least 3 years.
> I'm looking forward to a good brook trout season as well, its not the walking that is the problem, it's the getting off of work or being able to afford to get off of work, that is the problem.


+1 on that one. Kyle gets to play all he wants while I have to toil for every moment on the water I get. (I'm just jealous, Nor-tah!)


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Get My toon rod holder- net holder built, also other basic things with it.
Tiger Muskie on the fly.... Preferably the ones I tied!
Take my friend out on free fishing day.
Teach someone how to tie flies.
Tiger Muskie on the fly....
Fish the salmon fly hatch.
Not get bit by another Tiger Muskie...
Catch a Wild river trout over 20 inches on the fly.

Oh ya and catch A Tiger Muskie on the fly....


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Fine Spotted Snake River Trout over 22 inches.
Grayling on the fly.
Golden Trout in Utah.
And on the hunting list:
One black bear and a blue grouse worthy of putting on the wall.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I just hope to get out a bit this year before I graduate and have to work my life away.

I would like to catch a 20+ inch brown out of a nearby river
and any TM would make me happy

Also hope to get my 2 year old daughter to catch a fish all be herself.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Recently retired, so plan on fishing way more.
Want to fish different waters for different fishies. Need some help from all you guys on that one!
Catch any tiger muskie, wiper, tiger trout, ect.
Never get skunked anywhere, yeah right!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Just one goal: bust the slot at Strawberry! That's it! I don't care how, so long as its legit.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

sawsman said:


> My main goal for this year is just to fish _more_ than I did last year.
> 
> I also plan on hitting some new waters I've never been to.


+1 on both of those accounts!

I only made it out a handful of times last year, after a 2008 of hitting the water every chance I got. Granted, I did catch my personal best largemouth bass last year and a few nice brookies, so it was still a year to remember.

I hope 2010 is an awesome year of fishing for all of you!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

1) Take my kids fishing as often as I can and get them hooked for life.
2) Spend a couple of days fly-fishing in Yellowstone.
3) Continue to dream about a trip to Alaska.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Beat last years 15 lb lake trout...
Get into some 4 lb. kokanee...
Finally put something on the wall this year...
Fish at least 3 new waters...
Catch a 3+ lb brookie...
Catch a 5+ lb walleye...
Fish more then I did last year.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Outfish AFdude at least once this year! :lol:


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

hockey said:


> Outfish AFdude at least once this year! :lol:


Shouldn't be hard, you might have to stop using the barbie pole though


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow! A ton of peeps are interested in muskie fishing!


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

2010 - Year of the Big Fish!

This year I'm changing all of my gear and tactics to target the biggest fish in whatever water I'm fishing.
For example:
Gone are the 1.5" muddler minnows, replaced by 5" - 7" Zoo Cougars, Sex Dungeons and Butt Monkeys . 
Gone are the days drifting across Strawberry with all of my friends packed in the boat, to be replaced by me in my one man raft hitting the big cruisers along the shoreline before the sun even comes up.

My big trips include
A week in Alaska going after cohos (and kings if I can get up there soon enough).
A multi-day drift down the green.
A week backpacking into specific lakes on Boulder known to produce record Brookies.
A backpacking trip in Yellowstone during the stonefly hatch - waters with big cuts.
A week later in the year on Powell, looking for the giant stripers when they come up out of the deep.

Of course I'll have plenty of weekends targeting TM up on PV, browns on the weber, and wipers on Willard.

And to start the year off I leave tomorrow for Idaho to go get some Steelhead! It's been a few years for me, but this is definitely the year for steelhead; the numbers coming upriver are astounding. 

Now to get a new water proof camera to take pictures of all the HOGS I'm gonna catch 

Meesh


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Since I am stuck here at work on this nice Saturday, here are a few of mine, in no particular order, except for #1.

1. Have fun while fishing!
2. Catch a Colorado river Cutt.
3. Catch a nice Jordanelle smallie on the fly.
4. Get the daughters out more on fun trips for panfish and easy-to-catch trout locations.
5. Get to the Uintas more than once this year and hit the back country again at least once. ( it has been a couple of years since I have caught grayling)

That should be enough to keep my plate full.  -|\O-


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

my goal is to get out to my favorite spot full of brook trout and tigers more often then every few years and try to get them on flies for the first time as i have never tried to get them with flies when spoons worked so darn well but this will be the year to get them fiesty fish

and i really want to learn to tie my own flies for some good times


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

Since I haven't been fishing in the last 7 weeks, I have had much time to think about how I want to approach fishing this year. I have been way too goal oriented over the past year or two and I want to get back to enjoying fishing for the pure enjoyment of fishing and being with good friends and family making good memories. I got into fishing for the fun, adventure, nature, beauty, anticipation, etc. and I hope to get back to the basics. 

That being said, I would like to mount a fish or two this year. The ironic thing about my luck is that I am a die hard trout fisherman, and am yet to catch one that I found worthy to put on the wall (although a 24" spawned out male tiger trout this winter and a 5lb 24" inch male brown this fall came close). But then on my second pineviw trip, I end up catching the 48" musky that diehard musky fishermen have a hard time finding. 

So these are my goals for this year after just having fun:
1. Buy a boat (hopefully Tuesday or Wednesday)
2. Catch a 25"+ 6lb+ male tiger trout
3. Catch a 4lb spawned out male brookie
4. Catch a 28" cutt at the berry
5. Catch a pike and a wiper and have a day at Pineview where we catch more than 2 musky.
6. Catch a 25" 6lb male brown
7. Do lots of hiking and exploring to add a few awesome secret fishing holes to my repetoire
8. Learn some new fishing techniques.
9. Get out to fish with new people.
10. Post more reports.

Here's to a fun year filled with lots of large fishies!!


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Some great goals everyone. Got me thinking about what I want to do this year.

1. Learn to fly fish this year.
2. Learn to tie flies.
3. Explore 5 new lakes on Boulder
4. Catch a Tiger, Grayling, Splake, Cut and Bow on Boulder
5. Spend a few days at Lake Powell for strippers, LMB and SMB before the crowds get down there.
6. Get any size Lake Trout from Fish Lake.
7. Float the Green River.
8. Of course take my son fishing to the local lakes as much as possible (Quail, SHR, Kolob and Panquitch)

Looking forward to a great year of fishing! Hope to see others out and about!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

troutgass said:


> Some great goals everyone. Got me thinking about what I want to do this year.
> 
> 1. Learn to fly fish this year.
> 2. Learn to tie flies.
> ...


Never new strippers hung around Lake Powell. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

katorade said:


> troutgass said:
> 
> 
> > Some great goals everyone. Got me thinking about what I want to do this year.
> ...


I guess you have never been down there in the summer when the tops come off...   

Ha Ha nice catch....


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

-_O-


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Winning a double bet from rick_rudder...
> 
> :wink: :wink:


I think its wonderful that you reach for the stars k2.

my goals are simple:

troll more for muskie
catch true strain muskie in minnesota(trip in august)
help jim finally get muskie fishing


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks to Governor Herbert and HB 141 I have just added a new 2010 fishing goal to my list: VOTE FOR A DEMOCRAT this year for the first time in my life!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

I have just one goal; Beat Ray Johnsons fabricated catch and release Tiger Muskie record!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Jim Welchwood said:


> I have just one goal; Beat Ray Johnsons *fabricated* catch and release Tiger Muskie record!


...(how true this statement is per a post I read on a Musky Forum thread)...and I quote..."*Ray Johnson *had a bit of the ol' Louie Spray in his blood. i think it was on his mother's side. well-known record chaser round them Pineview parts...may have *earned his reputation for being a bit loose and free with the accuracy of his measurements*..."

Even out of state professional Musky anglers and Musky Historians question the reality of Mr. Ray Johnson's record. Amazing there is no real photo readily available of this fish including the witness on the affidavit submitted to the DWR was his Kid well under the age of 18.

Good luck Jim as you know without a doubt we too share your goal and with the 3Ps I'm sure one of us will catch the bertha of PV. :wink: :wink:


----------

